# 2008 Manitoba Provincial FITA Championships



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Good luck to everyone shooting. nice article in the press by Rich and Kevin. I'll be stuck in the city waiting for next weekend.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Please pass along to anyone coming that the shoot has been moved back to the Interlake Archers club grounds


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*ok how many*

ok guys how many showed up and how did everyone finish. Only three more days till two weeks of freedom can't wait:amen:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

ARGYLE, MANITOBA, FITA Round, August 31 2008

Judge: Robert Tataryn

10Km wind 28C

Name
FCA#
Age Div.
Sex
Equipment Div.
Dist 1
Dist 2
Dist 3
Dist 4
Total

Keenan Brown
524
Cadet
M
Compound
334
340
334
348
1356

Austin Judge
804
Cub
M
Compound
342
352
356
357
1407

Ryan Quinn
5793
Cub
M
Recurve
301
321
317
322
1261

Cody Berube
625
Cub
M
Recurve
232
280
256
298
1066

Calvin Stimpson
5262
Junior
M
Compound
240
292
308
331
1171

Hunter McGinnis
822
Pre-Cub
M
Compound
351
355
341
346
1393

Chris Berube
626
Pre-Cub
M
Compound
280
330
309
310
1229

Kevin Tataryn
2241
Senior
M
Compound
337
351
352
360
1400

Ed Wilson
2134
Senior
M
Compound
341
348
353
358
1400

Rob Cox
3795
Senior
M
Compound
312
339
345
350
1346

Dave Burube
0
Senior
M
Compound
277
320
308
341
1246

Pierre de Moissac

Senior
M
Compound
282
303
292
333
1210

Joanne Lachance
3365
Junior
F
Recurve
208
272
240
308
1028


----------

